# Superthrive vs rooting hormone



## Firepower (May 16, 2007)

iv read somewhere to that you casn use superthrive instead of rooting hormones for clones, is that true? and has any1 cloned with just superthrive before?


----------



## Firepower (May 18, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## Bubby (May 18, 2007)

I've only ever read it being used as an additive to the water, never just superthrive alone. Hormones, and then in a superthrive soaked rockwool, for example.


----------



## OliieTea (Jun 7, 2007)

Can hormone powder, such as Green Light Rooting, be added to water to get root growth or does it have to be soil only?


----------



## billy-bdz (Jun 7, 2007)

when i take my clones i use stim-root #2 and soak my rockwool in a mix of super-thrive and green up i have had really good success with this u can see roots starting in the first week


----------



## Mutt (Jun 7, 2007)

A cutting will root in a cup of water and nothing else. Done it a hundred times. Takes longer than other methods (but always had a 100% success this way). But when doing rockwool or soil or something a rooting hormone is needed. 
I think the person that cloned in superthrive was putting it in with the water and maybe the hormones in the superthrive sped up the process.


----------

